# Artikel in der RNZ !



## Geistereiche (5. August 2020)

Heute morgen durfte man mit Entsetzen mehreré Artikel in der RNZ bestaunen in denen es um die Überfüllung des Waldes mit Wanderern, Bikern und sonstigen Zeitgenossen in Zeiten wie diesen ging. Grundtenor war immer wieder das rücksichtslose Verhalten der Biker - besonders beim Befahren von nicht offiziell als Radweg ausgewiesenen Waldwegen, beim Befahren von schmalen Trails und dem damit verbundenen Auf- und Erschrecken von Wanderern, Wild, Vögeln und Amphibien. Die damit verbundene Erosion wurde auch noch in den Topf geworfen wie auch das teilweise aggressive Veralten der downhillenden Biker - auf legalen oder illegalen Trails. Gleichzeitig wurde dann schon mal "sanft" gedroht wenn es so wie aktuell weiter gehen würde.....
Und genau das kann es nicht!!!!
Wenn sich ein Käseblatt wie die RNZ schon darüber mokiert, dass befragte "Verbände" der MTBler in HD sich leider nicht zum Thema geäußert haben sondern man "dem Vernehmen nach" Informationen kolportiert - dann aber insgesamt fast 2 Seiten mit dem Geschwafel über das Fehlverhalten der MTBler füllt, dann wird genau das passieren was in mehreren Themen hier Odenwald-übergreifend bereits heiß diskutiert wird: Der Wald wird für Biker gesperrt, Trails werden blockiert und Kontrollen mit Bußgeldern verhängt. Zu meinem Erstaunen findet das bereits im Raum Eberbach statt - da hängen schon die ersten Verbotsschilder!
Ich bedanke mich auf diesem Wege schon mal bei allen laut RNZ "bergauf schnaufend belächelten" illegalen Mountainbike Deppen die anscheinend den Hals nicht voll kriegen einfach nur normal Mountainbike zu fahren oder ausgewiesene Strecken auch als solche anzuerkennen und zu benutzen. Das erinnert mich ein bisschen an die Demonstrationen vom vergangenen Wochenende: Ich lass mir durch Regeln und Gesetze doch nicht MEIN Recht auf blödsinnigstes Verhalten absprechen - ich bin ein freier Mensch - und wenn ich nicht kriege was ICH will dann mache ich das halt gegen alle Vernunft und Regeln und versaue damit anderen mal so richtig gepflegt die Laune, das Leben oder eben das Mountainbiken.


----------



## hardtails (5. August 2020)

gehört das dazu:








						Schriesheimer Wald: Manche Mountainbiker basteln sogar Schilder - Rhein-Neckar - Nachrichten und Aktuelles aus der Region - Rhein-Neckar-Zeitung
					

Im Wald waren sogar selbst gebastelte Schilder "Für Fußgänger gesperrt" zu lesen. Die Förster jedoch sorgen sich weniger um den "Freizeitstress", als um die Trockenheit.




					www.rnz.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schönling (5. August 2020)

Das mit den Schildern findet im Raum Buchen ebenfalls seit kurzem statt. Da werden Wege, deren Benutzung durch Mountainbiker seit über 20 Jahren niemals ein Problem war, plötzlich mit Verbotsschildern zugepflastert.

OK, ich kenne auch gewisse Hintergründe: Wenn einige Biker meinen, sie müssten auf den drei, vier natürlichen Flowtrails auf einmal einen Kicker nach dem anderen hinstellen und hierfür Europaletten in den Forst (Forst, nicht Wald!) schleifen, das Ganze dann noch schön in den asozialen Netzen teilen, dann braucht man sich nicht zu wundern.

Auf der anderen Seite sieht man wenige Kilometer weiter in Amorbach (liegt halt in Bayern), wie schön es ablaufen kann. Statt Verbotsschildern stehen dort Schilder an den Trails mit Hinweisen, dass man Rücksicht auf andere Freizeitsportler nehmen soll. Und ich denke, nur so kann es laufen: Rücksicht auf andere nehmen, nicht nur durch die eigene Brille schauen. Leider ist das eine Eigenschaft, die vielen Leuten unbekannt ist.

Ist ja das gleiche hier im Forum, wenn wieder mal auf die Hassobjekte Nummer 1 (Seckdosenmopeds) geschimpft wird. Klar merke ich auch, wie stark der Verkehr im Forst zugenommen hat. Aber es geht schon auch im gewissen Rahmen gemeinsam Was mich persönlich zum Beispiel mehr stört als E-Biker, die mich ohne zu Klingeln rasant überholen, sind Mega-Schei**-Haufen von Reitern.


----------



## Geistereiche (5. August 2020)

Bitte auf die Wortwahl achten! Danke!


----------



## schönling (5. August 2020)

Hab das eine Wörtchen, das ohnehin schon unkenntlich gemacht war, entfernt.
Besser so?


----------



## Geistereiche (5. August 2020)

Wortwahl!!!!


----------



## schönling (5. August 2020)

Häh? Was passt Dir denn jetzt immer noch nicht? Soll ich "Mega-Exkremente-Haufen" statt "Mega-Schei**-Haufen" schreiben?

Oh Mann, wenn hier jetzt auch schon die selbsternannte Sprachpolizei patroulliert, bin ich bald weg.


----------



## Geistereiche (5. August 2020)

Wir schreiben wieder schneller als wir lesen können - alles ist gut! Leg dich wieder hin!


----------



## schönling (5. August 2020)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Wir schreiben wieder schneller als wir lesen können - alles ist gut! Leg dich wieder hin!



Leg Dich wieder hin. Wow. Danke für die Höflichkeit. Du scheinst genau in die Kategorie zu fallen, die ich besonders liebe: Bei jeder Gelegenheit "Toleranz" und "Respekt" brüllen aber selbst nicht wissen, wie man das schreibt.


----------



## Das-Licht (5. August 2020)

...in dem Bericht wird von der Redakteurin zwar das Verhalten der MTBler bemängelt, doch konkret wird sie nicht, kann sie nicht werden, weil... ...andere Gruppierungen (u.a. Forst und Stadt) mitteilen, dass es eher entspannt läuft und keine Probleme bekannt seien.

Es ist das heutige Tagesthema in der RNZ. (in meiner Ausgabe) Schriesheim, Heidelberg und der Odenwald sind die drei Blöcke.

(Schriesheim): Irgend ein Lokalpolitiker der FDP hat sich über ein "Schild" (ein Din A4 Zettel) mokiert, mit der Aufschrift "Für Fußgänger verboten", der an irgend einem Baum vor einem Trail hing. Gemeinde und Forst ist davon nichts bekannt. Ich denke mal, dort bewertet man es so wie ich es bewerte: Irgendwelche Kiddies haben das da hin gehängt. Warum mokiert sich der Gute Mann eigentlich nicht über die vielen SV-Waldhof Fan- Aufkleber, die an etlichen Verkehrszeichen Mülleimern, Bänken, Schranken, etc. im Wald kleben?

Auch der BUND bekommt eine ganze Spalte. Frei übersetzt von mir als Rezipenten: Der BUND wünscht sich eine Einschränkung des freien Betretungsrechtes für alle Waldnutzer, auf wenige vorgeschriebene Routen, die auch nur zu bestimmten Zeiten genutzt werden dürfen.  Das gab es so ähnlich schon mal im Mittelalter.  Absurd wird der Beitrag, als impliziert wird, dass durch den aufgewirbelten Staub der MTBler die Ahorn-Rußrindenkrankheit verbreitet würde, welche möglicherweise bei Manchem die Lungenbläschen schädigen kann.  Nicht erwähnt wird, dass Dies hauptsächlich Waldarbeiter betrifft, die derart erkrankte Bäume fällen und bearbeiten und somit deutlich massiverer Kontamination ausgesetzt sind.

(Heidelberg): Die MTBler werden als "Aufmacher" gewählt, doch letztlich geht es auch um das "zu viel" an Menschen in Wäldern nahe an solchen Städten. Die Verantwortlichen erkennen zwar den Bedarf an mehr Erholungsraum (und mehr MTB Strecken), doch man plane nicht, daran etwas zu ändern.

(Odenwald): Auch hier geht es nicht nur um MTBler, sondern auch um alle Erholungssuchenden. Und auch hier stellt man, wie in den anderen Artikeln, den - im Laufe der Jahre, und durch Corona vervielfachten - Nutzungsdruck durch Alle! Waldnutzer fest. Und auch hier besinnt man sich darauf, dass lokale Angebote für die "Downhiller" geschaffen werden sollten.



Geistereiche schrieb:


> ...dann wird genau das passieren was in mehreren Themen hier Odenwald-übergreifend bereits heiß diskutiert wird: Der Wald wird für Biker gesperrt, Trails werden blockiert und Kontrollen mit Bußgeldern verhängt. Zu meinem Erstaunen findet das bereits im Raum Eberbach statt - da hängen schon die ersten Verbotsschilder!
> Ich bedanke mich auf diesem Wege schon mal bei allen laut RNZ "bergauf schnaufend belächelten" illegalen Mountainbike Deppen die anscheinend den Hals nicht voll kriegen einfach nur normal Mountainbike zu fahren oder ausgewiesene Strecken auch als solche anzuerkennen und zu benutzen.
> ...



Ich verstehe Deine Empörung nicht. Eberbach ist Baden-Württemberg. Trails sind in der Regel keine zwei Meter breit. Das Befahren dieser Wege ist bereits seit 1996 verboten, und wird nun lediglich punktuell auch kontrolliert.  Der Wald kann für Biker nicht gesperrt werden; nicht ohne eine Gesetzesänderung auf Bundesebene. Und das wird mit Sicherheit nicht passieren, da hier zu viele Interessen dagegen sprechen. Ich möchte da jetzt nichts weiter aufzählen und erläutern.

So genannte "illegale" Trails werden seit "Ewig" nicht nur in BaWü, sondern auch in anderen Bundesländern "platt" gemacht, sobald da was passiert, oder sich Jemand daran stört. Die "illegalen Mountainbike Deppen" können in BaWü, abseits ganz weniger Habitate, gar nicht Mountainbike fahren. Und auch im benachbarten Hessen und Bayern verschwinden immer mehr einspurige Wege.  Die ausgewiesenen Strecken im BaWÜ Teil des Odenwaldes findet man hier:






						Mountainbiking: Naturpark Neckartal-Odenwald
					






					www.naturpark-neckartal-odenwald.de
				




Es sind genau sechs Strecken. Alle Strecken führen nahezu ausnahmslos über Forststraßen, und sind problemlos mit einen Starrgabel(!)-Fahrrad fahrbar. Konditionell durchaus herausfordernd, doch ohne jeglichen technischen Anspruch. Wenn man mit einem Fahrrad, meinetwegen auch mit einem 160mm Fully, diese Strecken befährt, dann ist das kein Mountainbiking, dann ist das Radfahren, oder Radwandern, oder Rennrad fahren abseits der Straße.

...es sei denn, man nimmt das "Mountainbiking" absolut wörtlich: "in den Bergen Rad fahren".  Das habe ich bereits als Schüler täglich auf dem Schulweg gemacht. Und, ich denke, Wir sind uns einig, dass das NICHT mit "Mountainbiking" gemeint ist?

Insofern verstehe ich Deine Ausdrucksweise über "diese Mountainbike Deppen" -zu Denen ich auch zähle nicht (...und auch nicht Dein Echauffieren über die Wortwahl eines anderen Users. ). Wer in BaWü MTB fahren möchte, kann dies grundsätzlich nur im Illegalen tun.


----------



## Geistereiche (6. August 2020)

@Das-Licht : Vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen aber ich habe das anders gelesen. Aber ich hab die Version der RNZ wo es um "sich erschreckende Wanderer" geht, unfreundliche Biker und alle die, die ich als MTB-Deppen tituliert habe, leider schon entsorgt.
Natürlich fahren wir geistig gesunden MTBler alle illegal - das ist mir bewusst - nur wird diese "Illegalität" durch das Verhalten der Deppen immer weiter ins Licht (Wortspiel) gezerrt. Wenn ich schmale, illegal befahrene Trails durch Anlegen von Kickern, Drops und Jumps etc. umbaue und beim Runterballern dann auch noch Flora und Fauna verschrecke respektive unfreundlich behandele dann sollte ich mich nicht wundern wenn aus der geduldeten Illegalität eine geahndete Illegalität wird. Und genau dieses Verhalten macht für mich die Deppen aus, denen es nie reicht - es muss alles maßlos werden, ich- ich - ich! Andere werden dann beim illegalen Befahren ohne Erosion und Ahorn-Rußdingenskirchen (das habe ich zum ersten Mal gehört) erwischt und aus ist's mit der geheimen illegalen Ruhe beim in der Natur Radfahren, bei dem ich dir und mir und allen anderen NICHT-Deppen, die einfach NUR radeln wollen, weiterhin viel Spaß wünsche!
@schönling Sorry war in keinster Weise beleidigend oder unfreundlich gemeint - ich hab dich auch lieb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (10. August 2020)

....und wo wir schon gerade beim Thema sind: Der oder die Deppen die angefangen haben den Trail ab der Fahrenbacher Kneippanlage mit Schanzen zu "verfeinern" ein herzliches Dankeschön!  Das gilt auch für den Trail von Reichenbuch runter zum Waldsee! Ich hab von diesen egomanen Querdenkern langsam echt die Faxen dick.


----------



## Svenos (11. August 2020)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> ....und wo wir schon gerade beim Thema sind: Der oder die Deppen die angefangen haben den Trail ab der Fahrenbacher Kneippanlage mit Schanzen zu "verfeinern" ein herzliches Dankeschön!  Das gilt auch für den Trail von Reichenbuch runter zum Waldsee! Ich hab von diesen egomanen Querdenkern langsam echt die Faxen dick.


Man kann das auch "zurückbauen". Dann hat sich das Thema i.d.R. erledigt. 
Die coronabedingte "Bauwut" hat doch weitgehend nachgelassen. Die kleinen "Plagen" haben eh bald wieder Schule


----------



## Geistereiche (11. August 2020)

Das sieht nicht so ganz nach kleinen Plagen aus, das sind schon große Blagen!!!


----------



## Geistereiche (8. Januar 2021)

Hurra! Das Thema geht gerade weiter -jetzt sind mal wieder die Rhein-Neckar-MTBler dran. Im Gorxheimer Tal soll mutwillig eine Schnur über einen Weg gespannt worden sein, MTBler geistern nachts im Rudel mit Stirnlampen durch Setzlingsschonungen sodass Förster von der Lichtquelle her von "landenden Jumbojets" sprechen etc. pp. nachzulesen in der RNZ... alles in allem mal wieder schöne Beispiele der zeitgenössischen Egomanie und die Reaktionen der anderen Egomanen darauf.


----------



## Das-Licht (8. Januar 2021)

...ja, habe ich heute auch in der RNZ gelesen. Ein lächerlicher Bericht. 
Am besten ist der letzte Satz, dass ja 95% der Geopark Strecken (Ba-Wü) auf Wegen über 2 m verlaufen. 
Weder der zuständige Streckenpate, noch der Umweltdezernent von Weinheim noch der Redakteur haben scheinbar verstenden, um was es beim MTB fahren geht. 
Einen Leserbrief erspare ich mir. Bisher wurde kein Einziger abgedruckt/veröffentlicht.


----------



## Geistereiche (14. Januar 2021)

Ging dann heute weiter...... mit Weinheimer MTBlern die zur Sprache kommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (2. Februar 2021)

Völlig überraschend kommt in der RNZ jetzt der geplante Bikepark Eberbach ins Spiel in dem einige Egomanen/ Leerdenker schon die gesperrten Trails befahren bevor das Konzept das sich Timo Bracht und Freunde ausgedacht haben überhaupt genehmigt ist. Halbzitat: "Zu erkennen an den Spuren im Schnee an den gesperrten Trails"!
Danke für nix!


----------



## Das-Licht (2. Februar 2021)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Völlig überraschend kommt in der RNZ jetzt der geplante Bikepark Eberbach ins Spiel in dem einige Egomanen/ Leerdenker schon die gesperrten Trails befahren bevor das Konzept das sich Timo Bracht und Freunde ausgedacht haben überhaupt genehmigt ist. Halbzitat: "Zu erkennen an den Spuren im Schnee an den gesperrten Trails"!
> Danke für nix!


...es ist leider relativ egal, warum im Wald irgendwas abgesperrt ist. Es gibt dann da dreierlei Leute:

Die "Demütigen": "...ja, ich weiß, ich darf hier nicht lang, aber ich hab gedacht da ist jetzt eh Keiner mehr, der gestört wird." (Motorsägenlärm ist ja auch "Keiner" )
Die "Frechen": "Du hast hier gar nix zu sagen!!" (Auch gern dem Förster mit Dienstwappen und Dienst-KFZ gegenüber.)
Die "Ignoranten": Sie gehen, fahren einfach weiter, schauen Dich nicht an, reagieren nicht auf Ansprache, schauen böse, und schütteln teilweise noch empört den Kopf. 

Das erlebt man beim Trailbau, beim Holz machen, und von den Jägern kenne ich die gleichen Geschichten.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (8. Mai 2021)

Schriesheim: Rücksichtslose Mountainbiker machen am meisten Probleme im Wald - Rhein-Neckar - Nachrichten und Aktuelles aus der Region - Rhein-Neckar-Zeitung
					

"Der Wald ist ein rechtsfreier Raum geworden" - Jäger, Förster und das Ordnungsamt rufen zu mehr Rücksicht auf




					www.rnz.de
				




....


----------



## Sandheide (8. Mai 2021)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Schriesheim: Rücksichtslose Mountainbiker machen am meisten Probleme im Wald - Rhein-Neckar - Nachrichten und Aktuelles aus der Region - Rhein-Neckar-Zeitung
> 
> 
> "Der Wald ist ein rechtsfreier Raum geworden" - Jäger, Förster und das Ordnungsamt rufen zu mehr Rücksicht auf
> ...


_"Wenn nun in Dossenheim ein offizieller Trail der TSG-Germania im Wald – und dazu noch in einem Vogelschutzgebiet – eingerichtet werden soll, findet Ewald das das falsche Signal, denn das ermutige erst recht: "Das wilde Mountainbiken lässt sich so garantiert nicht kanalisieren.""_ 

Bei so Aussagen merkt man gleich auf was der "Vogel" hinaus will... Alles meins keiner hat hier im Wald was verloren.


----------



## hardtails (8. Mai 2021)

Sandheide schrieb:


> _"Wenn nun in Dossenheim ein offizieller Trail der TSG-Germania im Wald – und dazu noch in einem Vogelschutzgebiet – eingerichtet werden soll, findet Ewald das das falsche Signal, denn das ermutige erst recht: "Das wilde Mountainbiken lässt sich so garantiert nicht kanalisieren.""_
> 
> Bei so Aussagen merkt man gleich auf was der "Vogel" hinaus will... Alles meins keiner hat hier im Wald was verloren.




Aufmerksamer lesen, steht doch alles drin



> Alles ist nur noch auf Egoismus ausgelegt


----------



## MoeOdenwald (8. Mai 2021)

Ich weis auch nicht ... Irgendwie hab ich gerade auch bissl den Frust.
Letztes Jahr war es im Frühjahr und Sommer eigentlich recht ruhig im Neckartal.

Seit dem letztes Jahr Herbst bis jetzt ist es aber auch hier ziemlich voll geworden. Normal war hier tote Hose. Mittlerweile kann ich auch einige verstehen die das Ebike kritisch sehen. Dies war bei mir lange nicht so, hab selbst eines davon. Neben vielen anderen Bikes ohne Motor. 

Es ist ziemlich voll geworden. Hier hatte man sonst kaum jemand gesehen.
Bei bekannten Punkten hier im Tal war es teilweise echt erschreckend (Margarethenschlucht, Stolzeneck, Minneburg... usw.) Es liegt deutlich mehr Müll herum usw.

 "...es im Grunde nur eine Minderheit ist, die die Natur terrorisiert" ist da schon korrekt. Und die nerven auch mich ziemlich. Der Artikel leider ziemlich bescheiden geschrieben.

Macht mich schon etwas nachdenklich. Solidarisch bin ich die letzte Zeit eigentlich nur hier in der "Home Zone" unterwegs gewesen. Die Anzahl auswärtiger Autos auf unseren Wald- / Wanderparkplätzen ist auffällig geworden. Die Leute treibt es halt auch nach draußen, eben auch die schwarzen Schafe.

Wie es im Heidelberger Raum aussieht ist mir aktuell nicht bekannt, aber sicherlich nicht besser als im Neckartal.

🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## Das-Licht (10. Mai 2021)

...ich hab - wie üblich - gleich mal einen Leserbrief geschrieben, der - wie üblich - nicht veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. Mai 2021)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...ich hab - wie üblich - gleich mal einen Leserbrief geschrieben, der - wie üblich - nicht veröffentlicht wird.


Eigentlich veröffentlichen die schon viel, komisch.


----------



## Das-Licht (10. Mai 2021)

...die veröffentlichen wenig. Ich kenne etliche andere Leute, die - auch zu anderen Themen Leserbriefe senden, die dann nicht veröffentlicht werden. Da kommt einfach zu viel rein.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. Mai 2021)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...die veröffentlichen wenig. Ich kenne etliche andere Leute, die - auch zu anderen Themen Leserbriefe senden, die dann nicht veröffentlicht werden. Da kommt einfach zu viel rein.


Ich meine durchaus auch kritische Dinge. Klar kommt da zu viel rein. Liest sich halt so als ob du meintest es wäre Kalkül dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (10. Mai 2021)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Ich meine durchaus auch kritische Dinge. Klar kommt da zu viel rein. Liest sich halt so als ob du meintest es wäre Kalkül dabei.


Kalkül glaube ich eher nicht. Da kommt einfach zu viel rein, und nicht alles ist für die Leserschaft von Interesse.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. Mai 2021)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Kalkül glaube ich eher nicht. Da kommt einfach zu viel rein, und nicht alles ist für die Leserschaft von Interesse.


Vermutlich.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (18. Mai 2021)

Neuer Bericht.
https://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/metr...n-das-mountainbiker-problem-_arid,674569.html

Gegen die Strecke sind ja nun noch Leserbriefe bei der RNZ eingetroffen @Das-Licht 
Schade das man da nicht auch etwas von der anderen Seite dazu nimmt.


----------



## schönling (18. Mai 2021)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Neuer Bericht.
> https://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/metr...n-das-mountainbiker-problem-_arid,674569.html
> 
> Gegen die Strecke sind ja nun noch Leserbriefe bei der RNZ eingetroffen @Das-Licht
> Schade das man da nicht auch etwas von der anderen Seite dazu nimmt.



Ich finde, das ist (ausnahmsweise) mal ein recht neutraler Artikel, der die Hauptproblematik aufgreift, nämlich, dass es die Politik versäumt hat, die ganzen Steckdosenmopeds als motorisierte Fahrzeuge einzustufen.


----------



## Das-Licht (19. Mai 2021)

schönling schrieb:


> Ich finde, das ist (ausnahmsweise) mal ein recht neutraler Artikel, der die Hauptproblematik aufgreift, nämlich, dass es die Politik versäumt hat, die ganzen Steckdosenmopeds als motorisierte Fahrzeuge einzustufen.


Schriesheim liegt in Baden-Württemberg. Dort wurde 1996 - ohne das man etwas von Pedelecs ahnte - die 2 Meter Regel eingeführt. Die Argumente damals gegen MTB finden sich nun quasi 1:1 im aktuell verlinktem Artikel wieder. 
Dem Pedelec-Boom haben Wir es jedoch auch zu verdanken, dass nun - endlich nach Jahrzehnten - das MTB Fahren in der Gesellschaft angekommen ist. Nun sind es nicht mehr über 90% Männer zwischen 20 und 50 Jahren, austrainiert und zeitlich ungebunden, die der Freizeit/Sportbeschäftigung nachgehen, sondern zunehmend auch viele Frauen, und immer mehr EntscheidungsträgerInnen aus dem kommunalem Bereich.  Inwieweit Pedelecs auch einen positiven Einfluss auf die MTB Szene haben, zeigt sich nur wenige Kilometer entfernt im hessischen Odenwald. Doch auch in Mudau und Eberbach (BaWü) erkennt man Handlungsbedarf im positivem Sinne, durch den erhöhten Nutzungsdruck. 
Inzwischen kann ich mich des Eindruckes nicht erwehren, dass die RNZ bewusst massiv gegen MTB schießt. Und nebenbei... ...viele der Trails, die in der RNZ in die Illegalität erhoben werden, werden nur homöopathisch von Pedelecs genutzt.
Gegenargument:
 Federwege von mehr als 80mm, Variostützen und Scheibenbremsen sollte der Staat den Motorrädern gleichstellen. Diese Technik ermöglicht es erst, entsprechend kritisierte Trails zu fahren.


----------



## schönling (19. Mai 2021)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Schriesheim liegt in Baden-Württemberg. Dort wurde 1996 - ohne das man etwas von Pedelecs ahnte - die 2 Meter Regel eingeführt. Die Argumente damals gegen MTB finden sich nun quasi 1:1 im aktuell verlinktem Artikel wieder.
> Dem Pedelec-Boom haben Wir es jedoch auch zu verdanken, dass nun - endlich nach Jahrzehnten - das MTB Fahren in der Gesellschaft angekommen ist. Nun sind es nicht mehr über 90% Männer zwischen 20 und 50 Jahren, austrainiert und zeitlich ungebunden, die der Freizeit/Sportbeschäftigung nachgehen, sondern zunehmend auch viele Frauen, und immer mehr EntscheidungsträgerInnen aus dem kommunalem Bereich.  Inwieweit Pedelecs auch einen positiven Einfluss auf die MTB Szene haben, zeigt sich nur wenige Kilometer entfernt im hessischen Odenwald. Doch auch in Mudau und Eberbach (BaWü) erkennt man Handlungsbedarf im positivem Sinne, durch den erhöhten Nutzungsdruck.
> Inzwischen kann ich mich des Eindruckes nicht erwehren, dass die RNZ bewusst massiv gegen MTB schießt. Und nebenbei... ...viele der Trails, die in der RNZ in die Illegalität erhoben werden, werden nur homöopathisch von Pedelecs genutzt.
> Gegenargument:
> Federwege von mehr als 80mm, Variostützen und Scheibenbremsen sollte der Staat den Motorrädern gleichstellen. Diese Technik ermöglicht es erst, entsprechend kritisierte Trails zu fahren.



Deinen Eindruck über die RNZ teile ich generell.

Dein Argument mit dem Federweg, Variostützen und Scheibenbremsen teile ich jedoch ganz und gar nicht. Denn diese Hilfsmittel sorgen nicht dafür, dass sich die Gesamtzahl an Fahrrädern im Wald (hiermit meine ich jetzt Bio-Bikes und E-Bikes) drastisch erhöht hat.

Ich fahre jetzt seit etwas über 25 Jahren MTB im Odenwald (und im Urlaub auch woanders), und hierbei beobachte ich einfach den massiven Anstieg an Begegnungen in den letzten zwei, drei Jahren. Und dieser enorme Zuwachs besteht halt zu (von mir geschätzten) 90% aus E-Bikes.

Um eines deutlich herauszustellen: Ich meine mit Begegnungen nicht pauschal, dass mich jetzt jeder E-Biker stört, aber wo fahren die Leute denn auf einmal überall hin? Auf Wegen und in BaWü auch auf nicht legalen Pfaden, auf die diese Leute ohne E-Bikes niemals sonst gefahren wären.

Es gibt natürlich auch positive Aspekte durch den E-Bike-Boom: Wenn ich schaue, was alleine im NOK auf einmal Beschilderungen für Radwege existieren, das ist schon lobenswert. Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen (und hoffe darauf), dass es nun mehr Lobbyarbeit der Fahrradindustrie geben wird, um die (Freizeit)bedingungen für Radfahrer zu verbessern.
Wenn E-Bikes als Verkehrsmittel zum/vom Arbeitsplatz genutzt werden und dadurch der PKW-Verkehr reduziert wird, auch super. Das sollte man sogar weiter fördern.

Aber um nochmal auf mein Argument vom letzten Beitrag (und auch aus dem RNZ-Artikel) zurückzukommen: Ein E-Bike ist de facto ein motorisiertes Vehikel, auch wenn es das Gesetz derzeit nicht so bewertet. Und jetzt erklär mir bitte den Unterschied zu einem leichten "echten" Mofa/Moped/Motocrossgerät hinsichtlich der geringen Hemmschwelle, damit nun Wege zu fahren, die man nur mit Muskelkraft nicht fahren würde/könnte/wollte. Hier liegt meines Erachtens der Hund begraben und hier hat die Politik bisher geschlafen. Das soll jetzt auch keine Politik-Bashing sein, denn wer von uns hätte es denn vor drei, vier, fünf Jahren für möglich gehalten, dass die Zahl der E-Bikes so rasant ansteigt?

Die Kurzschlusshandlungen von kommunalen Entscheidungsträgern kann man doch besonders in BaWü gerade überall erkennen: Auf einmal werden die Wälder mit Fahrverbotsschildern zugepflastert, die natürlich alle, also auch die Bio-Biker, betreffen. Klar kann man hier dagegen argumentieren, dass es juristisch betrachtet schon immer auf den meisten der nun verbotsbeschilderten Wegen durch die "grandiose" 2m-Regel verboten war, diese zu befahren. In den rund 20 Jahren bis vor ein, zwei Jahren hatte ich hier aber so gut wie keine negativen Begegnungen, die Kommunikation mit anderen Waldnutzern war fast immer von gegenseitigem Respekt geprägt. Man war hier (das ist wieder mein persönlicher Eindruck) auch auf einem guten Weg um vielleicht doch mal die 2m-Regel abzuschaffen. Aber wo sind wir heute? Fährt man mal auf einem Weg, der an einer einzigen Stelle enger als 2m ist und man begegnet genau dort einem Spaziergänger (am besten einem mit unangeleintem Hund), da gehen die Leute sofort sowas von an die Decke. Mag sein, dass die agressive Grundstimmung auch auch was mit Corona zu tun hat, ich sehe halt schon ein Grundproblem bei der enormen Zahl an E-Bikes.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (19. Mai 2021)

schönling schrieb:


> Ich finde, das ist (ausnahmsweise) mal ein recht neutraler Artikel, der die Hauptproblematik aufgreift, nämlich, dass es die Politik versäumt hat, die ganzen Steckdosenmopeds als motorisierte Fahrzeuge einzustufen.



Ich sag mal so, es ist einfach deutlich voller geworden.


schönling schrieb:


> Deinen Eindruck über die RNZ teile ich generell.
> 
> Dein Argument mit dem Federweg, Variostützen und Scheibenbremsen teile ich jedoch ganz und gar nicht. Denn diese Hilfsmittel sorgen nicht dafür, dass sich die Gesamtzahl an Fahrrädern im Wald (hiermit meine ich jetzt Bio-Bikes und E-Bikes) drastisch erhöht hat.
> 
> ...



Hmm die Diskussion, die teilweise gut war, hatten wir schon in einem nicht mehr existierenden Thread.
Damals hatte ich im Odenwald eine komplett andere Meinung zu dem Thema EMTB, es war auch nichts los außer am Radweg im Neckartal. Auch ein Abschaffung der Gleichstellung war dort das Thema. Diese finde ich nach wie vor nicht erforderlich. Aber das hier auszudiskutieren würde dem Thread nicht gut tun.

Aber seit dem "Corona-Boom" und dem enormen Anstieg der Nutzer in den Wäldern / Radwegen / Wanderwegen bin ich nachdenklicher geworden. Die aggressive Grundstimmung kann ich mittlerweile auch beobachten. Das tut der aktuellen Sache nicht wirklich gut, und das ist bei allen Nutzern zu sehen.

Was mich aktuell am meisten stört ist der viele Müll der aktuell überall herumliegt. Das hat auch extrem zugenommen.


----------



## Das-Licht (19. Mai 2021)

...das Pedelec ist im gesetzlichen Sinne KEIN motorisch angetriebenes Fahrzeug, und in der Praxis auch nicht, da ohne Eigentrittleistung kein Fortkommen, doch ich möchte hier nun kein erneutes "Fass" über das Pedelec in punkto Leistung, Technik und Recht aufmachen. Das Pedelec ist dem Fahrrad gleichgestellt.


...kurz rückblickend auf die 2 Meter Regel und deren Einführung. Die Argumetation gleicht sich. Damals ging es um "Fahrzeuge". Und das Fahrrad gilt entweder als Fahrzeug - StVO konform, oder als "Sportgerät". Und genau darum drehte sich auch damals (unter vielen anderen Argumenten) die Diskussion, mit dem "Kompromiss" der zwei Meter. Argumente damals: "Fahrzeuge haben im Wald nichts zu suchen. Sportgeräte dieser Art dürfen nur auf Privatgrund genutzt werden."  Also vollkommen unabhängig vom Motor.
Und auch dieser Artikel, heute in den Weinheimer Nachrichten, hat nix mit Pedelecs zu tun.









						Ärgerlich für Wald, Tiere und Besucher
					

Illegale Mountainbike-Parcours im Birkenauer Wald haben in Zeiten der Pandemie zugenommen



					www.wnoz.de
				




...ich kenne die erwähnten Personen im Artikel, persönlich.  Hier gibt es aktuell eine unglückliche Konstellation, derentwegen ich gerade heute morgen auch eine Begehung hatte, um ungerechtfertigte Beschuldigungen und Konsequenzen einzudämmen. Mehr kann ich aktuell dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (19. Mai 2021)

Dann drück ich mal die Daumen beim eindämmen.
Schön wenn sich jemand aktiv darum kümmert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (19. Mai 2021)

...übrigens habe ich es zwischenzeitlich "amtlich", dass die RNZ gezielt Stimmungsmache gegen MTB betreibt.  Bedingt durch beide Artikel schlägt hier aktuell Einiges bei mir auf.  Deshalb kurz zur RNZ: Sachlich fundierte Leserbriefe werden grundsätzlich nicht abgedruckt. Ich bin - wie ich inzwischen weiß - nicht der Einzige, der da immer wieder mal was schreibt. Da gibt es eine ganze Reihe Leute.  Weiterhin hat die RNZ immer wieder mal Kontakt mit MTB Multiplikatoren aufgenommen, und Interviews zu den jeweiligen Themen geführt. Der abgedruckte Text wurde - laut der Interviewten - sinnentstellend, contra MTB, wiedergegeben. Seitdem hat es die RNZ schwer, MTB Multiplikatoren für Stellungnahmen zu bekommen. Übrig bleibt lediglch die CC-Forstwegefraktion, für die das Angebot "riesig" ist.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (19. Mai 2021)

Wäre echt bitter... Aber nun gut (oder auch nicht).
Zumindest war die Tendenz in letzter Zeit auffallend.


----------



## Das-Licht (19. Mai 2021)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Wäre echt bitter... Aber nun gut (oder auch nicht).
> Zumindest war die Tendenz in letzter Zeit auffallend.


...eine Bekannte hat unter den RNZ Artikel einen Kommentar geschrieben. ...heute Vormittag. Bis jetzt ist er noch nicht veröffentlicht.  Sollte er dort nicht kommen, sendet sie ihn mir zu, und ich darf ihn hier mal posten. Sie hat da eine interessante Sichtweise aus ihrer Perspektive... ...als Neu-E-Bikerin. ...kurz, sie ist als kleine, zierliche, Frau dch ziemlich "angepisst" bei einem Systemgewicht von knapp 75 Kg als "Planierraupe" bezeichnet zu werden, wenn der "gemeine" Wanderer und Jäger zu Fuß oft deutlich die 100 Kg Marke knackt.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (19. Mai 2021)

Allein von der Schreibweise hat sich den die RNZ schon öfters etwas unvorteilhaft / salopp ausgedrückt. Nicht nur bei diesem Thema.

Weis auch nicht warum man nur die eine Seite zur Sprache lassen kommt und die andere Seite einfach ignoriert. Bin gespannt, vorab danke für dein Bericht. Würdest du deinen Leserbrief hier auch mal reinstellen? Natürlich nur wenn du magst.

Die einseitige Schreibe und die Schuld bei einzelnen Interessengruppen zu suchen nervt mich. Auch wenn ich das Thema mittlerweile deutlich kontroverser betrachte als noch vor einem Jahr.


----------



## Das-Licht (20. Mai 2021)

...erwartungsgemäß wurde der Kommentar einer Bekannten, NICHT! bei den online-Kommentaren freigegeben. Mit freundlicher Erlaubnis darf ich ihren Text hier veröffentlichen: 

_Nach einem Leben als Mutter und auch als Arbeitnehmerin, befinde ich mich, nun mit über sechzig, auf dem Weg in den Ruhestand. Ich bin klein und zierlich, und hatte in meinem Leben wenig Zeit, irgendwelchen Hobbies, oder gar sportlicher Betätigung nachzugehen. Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich im Urlaub erstmals die Möglichkeit mit einem E-Mountainbike zu fahren. Und seitdem fahre ich, zwar nur gelegentlich, doch sehr gerne E-Mountainbike. Straßen und breite geschotterte Forstwege sind jedoch nicht das, was das Mountainbiking für mich ausmacht. Natürliche Wege und Pfade die meinen geringen fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten entsprechen, sind das, was ich mag, und was ich auch als erforderlich erachte, um einen Erholungswert und Fitnesserfolg zu erzielen, da auf solchen Wegen nicht nur die Beine arbeiten, sondern der ganze Körper mit allen Muskelgruppen, und vor Allem auch der Kopf. Doch nun lese ich hier, im Artikel (ich lese seit über 20 Jahren RNZ, und mir fällt inzwischen eine tendenziöse Anti-MTB Berichterstattung auf) und in manchen Kommentaren, dass man mir das Radfahren im Wald verbieten will, weil ich eben nicht die Möglichkeit hatte, als Mann geboren zu sein, der der Hausfrau die Hausarbeit überlässt, und dafür selbst bei jeder Gelegenheit seine Fitness trainiert. Ich werde - bei aller Mühe - konstitutionell, wohl nie mehr in die Lage kommen, hunderte von Höhenmetern oder sehr steile Rampen zu fahren. Das ist biologisch einfach nicht mehr möglich. Doch das Pedelec, welches übrigens - entgegen den Behauptungen im Artikel und in manchen Kommentaren - gesetzlich klar als Fahrrad definiert ist, ermöglicht mir weiterhin die Teilhabe und auch Erholung in unserer Landschaft. Und, ich bin nicht alleine. Mit meinen Bekannten, sowohl Männer als auch Frauen, machen wir gerne schöne Touren, auch abseits der ausgeschilderten (badischen) MTB-Routen, die großteils nur über Forstautobahnen führen, und dafür konditionell eher etwas für leistungsorientierte Radsportler sind. Jetzt kommen hier sportliche Männer einerseits, und angebliche "Umweltschützer", die jedoch der Jagd nahe stehen und ebenfalls Männer sind, daher, und wollen Meinesgleichen und mich aus dem Wald verbannen, mit derart fadenscheinigen Argumenten, die ich schon als Unverschämtheit, oder neudeutsch "Fakenews" empfinde. Ich wiege zusammen mit meinem E-Bike knapp über 70 Kilo. Und ich bin da keine Ausnahme. Damit bin ich nun also eine "Planierraupe"? Das ist schon frech. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie groß die Erosion durch die Wanderstiefel des Autors, mancher Kommentatoren und manches Jägers sind. Zu guter Letzt; natürlich gehe ich auch gerne wandern, und Dank gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme hatte ich weder als Radlerin, noch als Wandererin, irgendwelche Probleme mit Anderen._


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Mai 2021)

So sehr man versucht ist, einzelnen Punkten zuzustimmen, so schlecht ist die Argumentation in anderen Punkten:



Das-Licht schrieb:


> und in manchen Kommentaren, dass man mir das Radfahren im Wald verbieten will, weil ich eben nicht die Möglichkeit hatte, als Mann geboren zu sein, der der Hausfrau die Hausarbeit überlässt, und dafür selbst bei jeder Gelegenheit seine Fitness trainiert.


Das sagt wohl einiges über ihr Leben aus, aber das zu verallgemeinern? Wenn es in ihrer Beziehung nur möglich war, Sport zu machen, wenn man ein Mann ist, dann ist das traurig, aber letztlich dem Umstand geschuldet, dass sie den falschen Kerl hat/hatte, der im Haushalt nichts gemacht hat. Das gilt mit Sicherheit nicht für alle Frauen.

Deswegen jetzt im Alter Sonderrechte einfordern zu wollen?




Das-Licht schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen hier sportliche Männer einerseits, und angebliche "Umweltschützer", die jedoch der Jagd nahe stehen und ebenfalls Männer sind,


Schon wieder diese Männer...



Das-Licht schrieb:


> Doch das Pedelec, welches übrigens - entgegen den Behauptungen im Artikel und in manchen Kommentaren - gesetzlich klar als Fahrrad definiert ist


In § 63a StVZO steht "gilt auch", das bedeutet "ist keines, wird aber gesetztlich so behandelt wie".
Wer den Unterschied nicht versteht, wird sicherlich auch sonst so manches nicht verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (25. Mai 2021)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> So sehr man versucht ist, einzelnen Punkten zuzustimmen, so schlecht ist die Argumentation in anderen Punkten:
> 
> 
> Das sagt wohl einiges über ihr Leben aus, aber das zu verallgemeinern? Wenn es in ihrer Beziehung nur möglich war, Sport zu machen, wenn man ein Mann ist, dann ist das traurig, aber letztlich dem Umstand geschuldet, dass sie den falschen Kerl hat/hatte, der im Haushalt nichts gemacht hat. Das gilt mit Sicherheit nicht für alle Frauen.
> ...


Das mit den "Männer" fand ich auch etwas "verstörend"...

Auf was will sie Hinweisen im Bezug auf den Artikel?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Mai 2021)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Auf was will man Hinweisen im Bezug auf den Artikel?


Mir ging's darum, dass eine Position, selbst wenn sie richtig sein mag, dann nicht überzeugen kann, wenn sie mit unschlüssiger Argumentation begründet wird.

Das ist natürlich kein Grund, den Artikel nicht abzudrucken, ganz klar.
Nur zu 100% unterschreiben würde ich ihn mit Sicherheit auch nicht.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (25. Mai 2021)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Mir ging's darum, dass eine Position, selbst wenn sie richtig sein mag, dann nicht überzeugen kann, wenn sie mit unschlüssiger Argumentation begründet wird.
> 
> Das ist natürlich kein Grund, den Artikel nicht abzudrucken, ganz klar.
> Nur zu 100% unterschreiben würde ich ihn mit Sicherheit auch nicht.



Das ist schon klar, ich meinte auf was sie hinaus will im Bezug auf den Artikel (Hausfrau / Männer). Habe oben das "man" mal mit sie korrigiert. War unglücklich geschrieben.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Mai 2021)

Ach so, Sorry!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (30. Mai 2021)

https://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/regi...-fuer-die-mountainbiker-aus-_arid,680335.html

Haben wohl doch einen gefunden.


----------



## Das-Licht (29. Juli 2021)

Konzept ruft Naturschützer auf den Plan
					

Freizeit: Auf Karsten Schäfers Idee, ein „Natur- und Bike-Park“ vom Wachenberg ins Sechs-Mühlen-Tal zu verwirklichen, melden sich NABU und BUND Weinheim zu Wort



					www.wnoz.de


----------



## Sandheide (29. Juli 2021)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Konzept ruft Naturschützer auf den Plan
> 
> 
> Freizeit: Auf Karsten Schäfers Idee, ein „Natur- und Bike-Park“ vom Wachenberg ins Sechs-Mühlen-Tal zu verwirklichen, melden sich NABU und BUND Weinheim zu Wort
> ...


Junge junge was stimmt mit denen Verbänden nicht..


----------



## DerandereJan (29. Juli 2021)

Die Pfeifen kann man doch nicht mehr ernst nehmen.... Der Wachenberg ist wirtschaftlich total zerbombt worden..aber so ein paar Trails, DIE gehen nun wirklich nicht... 

Anstatt Lösungen zu suchen, hofft man ganz konservativ, dass ein Verbot die Situation löst. 
Es wird Zeit, dass jüngere Köpfe entscheiden! Naturschutz ist absolut wichtig...aber mit Maß und Verstand, und mit einem Ziel, dass alle unter einen Hut bringt.


----------



## Das-Licht (29. Juli 2021)

...ich habe mich jetzt mal mit dem Karsten abgestimmt, und ich wurde schon aktiv. Ich werde dann ggf. berichten, wenn es was zu berichten gibt.


----------



## Flauschinator (30. Juli 2021)

Bei den im Artikel zitierten Äußerungen denke ich mir "Die 90er haben angerufen, sie wollen ihre Klischees über Biker zurück!". 

Ich kann da gerne mal Kontakt zum Verein in Karlsruhe vermitteln, dort werden die legalen Trails seit es sie gibt sehr gut angenommen, die illegalen Trails sind weniger geworden (teils auch als Auflage für die Genehmigung der legalen renaturiert) und mittlerweile kommen sogar die Kommunen mit Ideen für Trails auf den Verein zu. Oh Wunder, der Wald steht übrigens noch und das Aufkommen von plattgefahrenen Lurchen hält sich in sehr engen Grenzen. Das alles im selben Bundesland, man will es kaum glauben...

Karsten und seinen Mitstreitern wünsche ich auf jeden Fall viel Durchhaltevermögen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (26. Mai 2022)

...ganz vergessen, hier Feedback zu geben...

es gab also letzten Herbst ein Treffen nebst Begehung mit NaBu und BUND zum Thema MTB. Sicherlich konnten wir einige Vorurteile entkräften, doch der grundsätzlichen Position, dass der Mensch die Natur zerstört, lässt sich nichts entgegensetzen. Entsprechend gab es zwar eine gewisse "Akzeptanz" im gegebenem status quo, doch den würde man ja man am liebsten ändern - nicht nur für MTB Fahrende. Für den speziellen Fall könnte man sich womöglich mit zwei parallel verlaufenden Geo-Naturpark Strecken arrangieren, ohne "ein Fass aufzumachen". 

Weiter geht es am Wachenberg aktuell trotzdem nicht. Das hat mehrere organisatorische Gründe. Im Gegenteil steuern BW-Forst und Hessen-Forst aktuell etwas gegen. Außer Karsten und mir kümmert sich da auch Niemand drum, obwohl gerne und rege genutzt. Ich bin aktuell ziemlich eingebunden mit dem Buchklingentrail und aktuell auch mit dem Bau der ERB1. 

Im Threadbeginn ging es ja aber um Eberbach: Da war ich heute. Alle - ehemals illegalen - Trails sind gesperrt, teils zugelegt, werden wohl auch kaum oder gar nicht mehr befahren. Neue Trails gibt es dafür keine. Bei Recherchen, ist der Bericht aus der RNZ das Letzte was ich zu Eberbacher Trails finde. Eberbach erinnert mich- als Außenstehender, ohne weitere Infos - an eine perfide Taktik, die schon öfters der Forst BW anwandte. 
Man signalisiert Gesprächsbereitschaft, lässt irgend welche hoffnungsfrohen MTBlerInnen ein Konzept erarbeiten - und stellt dann gleich die Bedingung: "...aber damit Ihr sowas genehmigt bekommt, müssen erst mal die alten Trails platt gemacht werden. " Man willigt ein, und hilft noch beim Absperren und Rückbau, in der Erwartung dann demnächst mit dem Bau anfangen zu können, doch... ...Schweigen im Walde. Anfragen werden ignoriert, hin und her geschoben, mit "neuen" Auflagen versehen, etc. . Eine Zermürbungstaktik. Am Ende hat der Forst die Trails weg, und die MTBlerInnen schauen in die Röhre.  

Vielleicht kann Jemand der Eberbacher was dazu sagen.


----------



## DerandereJan (26. Mai 2022)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> eine perfide Taktik,
> Man signalisiert Gesprächsbereitschaft, lässt irgend welche hoffnungsfrohen MTBlerInnen ein Konzept erarbeiten - und stellt dann gleich die Bedingung: "...aber damit Ihr sowas genehmigt bekommt, müssen erst mal die alten Trails platt gemacht werden. " Man willigt ein, und hilft noch beim Absperren und Rückbau, in der Erwartung dann demnächst mit dem Bau anfangen zu können, doch... ...Schweigen im Walde. Anfragen werden ignoriert, hin und her geschoben, mit "neuen" Auflagen versehen, etc. . Eine Zermürbungstaktik.


Exakt so ist es hier auch in Neustadt passiert.


----------



## hardtails (14. August 2022)

Hat inzwischen jemand was neues erfahren?


----------



## dopero (14. August 2022)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit, dass jüngere Köpfe entscheiden! Naturschutz ist absolut wichtig...aber mit Maß und Verstand, und mit einem Ziel, dass alle unter einen Hut bringt.


Das wird nicht funktionieren.
In meiner Gegend sind alle Jüngeren, die in entscheidende Positionen nachgerückt sind, noch viel extremer in ihren Ansichten als die Vorgänger.
Die sind nicht nur grün angehaucht, die sind durch und durch grün. Kompromisse braucht es da nicht, man sitzt ja (am vermeintlich) längeren Hebel.


----------

